# Diapers for Goat Kids?



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Has anyone done this?
I would LOVE to see some photos how to put diapers on goat kids! I would ADORE to be able to let them frolick in the house! It is SO cold today, and SOOOOO So windy, that I dare NOT let them out to play!

PLEASE, if ANYONE has ANY photos of baby goats in diapers, Please share them??? (So I can get a general idea how to do this?)


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL I think we just figured it out. I diapered them, and am going to post some photos soon! (about 10-15 minutes)


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I HATE my camera! Urgh! Every-time I try to take cute photos, they come out blurry! 

They are allowed to run thru the house for 15 minutes hubby said, but they have to go back in their pen after that... :GAAH:
He doesn't like 'livestock' in the house.
He says we might as well live in a barn! 
He's such a Party Pooper.!!!! :angry:


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

Soooooooo cute and fun!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you were able to figure it out. I bet they had fun!


----------

